# Hidden Compartments - Furniture



## Nature Man (Jul 3, 2020)

Wondering if anyone has any plans for hidden compartments in furniture. The idea of this fascinates me, and there does not appear to be a great deal of information available as I begin my search for ideas. Would welcome your input. Thanks! Chuck


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 3, 2020)

I have often thought of this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 3, 2020)

I would think there would be plans online,hidden compartment shelves and such are pretty popular for hiding firearms around the house.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 3, 2020)

There are lots and lots of plans and info online for these.......wait for it.................







They are just hidden!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jul 4, 2020)

I put those plans in that secret drawer............

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 4, 2020)

.......and I forgot how to open it....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 4, 2020)

Yep, it only took 3 replies for this thread to head south. Well done. ...... Oh well, that's why I like it here. 

@Nature Man, when you build drawers, if you have a rail (spredder bar), build in side supports to for a piece of 1/4" plywood. Nail it in. Instant hidden compartment. Don't make the drawers the full length of the cabinet depth. 

another thing is to build your cabinet of piece of furniture with a Kick/Plynth, and make the bottom a good fit, but loose so it can be pulled up to support the hidey hole you're asking about.......... These are simple, but then there are many that are complex. You just have to find them. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------

